
Privacy is hard - danw
http://www.0xdeadbeef.com/weblog/?p=898
======
josefresco
So is this a UI rant, or an article on managing privacy in the digital world?

/confused

As far as the FB warning goes, I didn't get it either, but only because I'm
not a big FB user.

------
jrockway
I don't see the problem here.

~~~
dhimes
I don't use facebook and I'm not sure what friend-feed is, so I'm stumped too!
But would it be more user-friendly to say

|| _turn friend-feed off_ || _delete friend-feed_ ||

instead?

